# I quit!!!



## snake (Oct 12, 2016)

This takes some balls for me to put out there because I'm not too sure I can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but I have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now. 

So I will apologize in advance if I'm not the warm lovable Snake you all have grown to love. If I remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2016)

Good luck. I'll quit someday...someday


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

Nicotine addition is a ****. Good luck brother snake!


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll quit with you....had my last dip this AM.  It's a habit I have had and kicked a few times.  But hey, if you are quitting I might as well too.  For me the first week was the hardest in the past---although being deployed and not having access to it helped a lot.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I'll quit with you....had my last dip this AM.  It's a habit I have had and kicked a few times.  But hey, if you are quitting I might as well too.  For me the first week was the hardest in the past---although being deployed and not having access to it helped a lot.



Alright! I have your word on that?


----------



## anewguy (Oct 12, 2016)

I need to quit too.  But not today.  Legitimately thinking of stopping tomorrow.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been chewing since around 14 I guess, I honestly don't think I could stop, and I'd would be fooling myself to think that I could. I applaud you for your attitude, and the mind set in doing so Snake.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2016)

Good on ya both, Snake and Tuna. Kick that habit.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been off and on with it. Between homework and all the driving I do back home, there's a better chance of Tool having sex this month than there is of me quitting lol.


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> I've been off and on with it. Between homework and all the driving I do back home, there's a better chance of Tool having sex this month than there is of me quitting lol.



Slim to none; and Slim ain't showing.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 12, 2016)

snake said:


> this takes some balls for me to put out there because i'm not too sure i can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but i have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now.
> 
> So i will apologize in advance if i'm not the warm lovable snake you all have grown to love. If i remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.


this is awesome brother! Keep your eye on the prize. You got this....


----------



## bigdog (Oct 12, 2016)

snake said:


> this takes some balls for me to put out there because i'm not too sure i can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but i have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now.
> 
> So i will apologize in advance if i'm not the warm lovable snake you all have grown to love. If i remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.


double post dammit!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 12, 2016)

snake said:


> This takes some balls for me to put out there because I'm not too sure I can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but I have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now.
> 
> So I will apologize in advance if I'm not the warm lovable Snake you all have grown to love. If I remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.



Man snake your a bigger guy than me!! I've been dipping for 36 years and it's so hard to quit
Man kuddos to you my brother!!! I wish you the best of luck in quitting !!


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2016)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Man snake your a bigger guy than me!! I've been dipping for 36 years and it's so hard to quit
> Man kuddos to you my brother!!! I wish you the best of luck in quitting !!



You know brother, I've done some difficult things in my life but this one is by far the hardest.  

Thanks Bull!


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 12, 2016)

Good luck brother! I started dipping in '97 to quit smoking. Not sure if I'll ever be able to kick the dip, haven't had the desire yet! Again, good luck!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 12, 2016)

snake said:


> You know brother, I've done some difficult things in my life but this one is by far the hardest.
> 
> Thanks Bull!



Man you are definitely right,i tried one time before and I lasted about 3 days and that was it!!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 12, 2016)

I have smoked and dipped. Never had a problem putting them down after a couple months at a time. I have however watched people go through it, friends and relatives. Wish you both the best of luck! Not an easy feat by any means, But one worth doing for sure.

We are all pulling for you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2016)

For yourself and everyone that loves needs and depends on you.

You can do it guys High 5's


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 12, 2016)

I dipped for almost 10 yrs.  I used Nicotine gum to quit, but now I can't quit the gum.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 12, 2016)

Snake that awesome brother, hand in there. I've been dipping for 34 years, I would love to quit. I need a week off of work and maybe send my wife to visit a friend though.  I've tried before and I just get mean as shit. Keep us posted, I will take the leap someday...maybe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

Good for you Snake and Tuna. I haven't had a smoke today. Day 1.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2016)

Which of course means a bulk starts today. Just ate 900 calories of fig newton's for a snack.

And **** you if you don't like fig newtons.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Which of course means a bulk starts today. Just ate 900 calories of fig newton's for a snack.
> 
> *And **** you if you don't like fig newtons.*



My Brotha!!! Fig newtons are some of the finest bulking food you can lay hands on. Eat those bloody things by the bag full.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Which of course means a bulk starts today. Just ate 900 calories of fig newton's for a snack.
> 
> And **** you if you don't like fig newtons.


6 hours without a smoke and he snaps. 
That new puppy shits on the rug, he's burning the house down.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2016)

We all need to quit smoking chewing vaping and anything else destroying our bodies. Not the stare oyds tho.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2016)

Rule number one when eating fig newtons or any other cookie/dessert: you do not count how many u ate.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> We all need to quit smoking chewing vaping and anything else destroying our bodies. Not the stare oyds tho.



Post of the year! Jewce is healthy. Ask the boards...


----------



## IHI (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's to wishing you luck Snake, started smoking when I was 13 with other boys in the neighborhood lifting cigs from mom/dad and going to the park. Started dipping out of high school. When I had my construction business, it got so bad if I ran out of smokes, 1 of my guys would say, STOP, we're shutting down for a few minutes while either you (meaning me) or somebody runs to the station to get you some smokes because your being an asshole.

Have since quit smoking, but will have a few from time to time, mainly if I'm having a few beers just because for me smokes and beer are like peanut butta and jelly....but as for dipping, my gawd, I cant imagine how hard that would be. Have tried with some guys from work on many occasions by buying nic free snuff, some kind of snuff just to appease the mouth needing something to do, but usually by nights end of next night at work, we were all back dippin. This is going to probably be one of the top mind battles you've faced in a long time, 7 days and body no longer requires it, but months and months it will take to overcome the "habit of something in mouth". If I didn't have chew to fall back on, I don't know if my quitting smoking would've really worked out.

Again, good luck brotha. Be a very smart life goal to achieve and overcome


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2016)

im right there with cigs.  

down to 2 a day.  

Not bringing them to work about 1.5yrs helped me go from 7/8/9 a day to 2/3.  It was a bitch at first, but now im content with how many i have......But i know i can stop 100%.  


With this thread im going to try going down to just 1, than a wk later.........O


POB.....you with me here...??  dont go over 100 on drol or use tren if your tryin cuz those seem to doom ppl, also keep the bottle of ski or scotch down as well.  no fukin way your going to stop when your havin a 3 fingers of Jack/Jim/Crown


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Snake that awesome brother, hand in there. I've been dipping for 34 years, I would love to quit. I need a week off of work and maybe send my wife to visit a friend though.  I've tried before and I just get mean as shit. Keep us posted, I will take the leap someday...maybe.


Come on brick; push your chips to the middle of the table. Join tuna and I !


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 12, 2016)

I've been smoking and vaping like I said. Tomorrow I will not smoke at all with u guys. Back to just vaping then to nothing. I'm in.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 13, 2016)

Good luck snake.  Been vaping for 6 years..  Buddy of of mine has got gum problems cause of dipping..


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2016)

I quit too I get cranky though 

Fuk all you losers and circus animals I'm so sick of your $hit


----------



## Milo (Oct 13, 2016)

Just has to be for the right reasons and you will do it. I quit at the start of this training cycle because dipping kills my appetite. Haven't looked back at it since.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> 6 hours without a smoke and he snaps.
> That new puppy shits on the rug, he's burning the house down.



Haha! God damn dog!!! 

But srs I am highly addicted to nicotine and the psychological component of it.  2pack a day smoker. Started when I was 11 years old.  Started 2 packs per day around 2004.  Lately I have been wearing a step 1 nicotine patch just to cut down to 1 pack a day.

Oh and a pack of smokes where I live is 10.20


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha! God damn dog!!!
> 
> But srs I am highly addicted to nicotine and the psychological component of it.  2pack a day smoker. Started when I was 11 years old.  Started 2 packs per day around 2004.  Lately I have been wearing a step 1 nicotine patch just to cut down to 1 pack a day.
> 
> Oh and a pack of smokes where I live is 10.20



Yep that's what it is here for marb reds which I smoke. Wife smokes parliaments and they're over 11 bucks a pack. Its absurd that people pay that much money for cigarettes


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 13, 2016)

I had my first 2 cravings today.  First was coming home from school/work, I had planned on buying another can but because of the quit pact I didn't.  second was when we were drinking with friends/after that, and same thing, I wanted to buy a can but have devoted myself to helping/keeping up with Snake, so I didn't.  Rough first day, but it will get easier.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 13, 2016)

snake said:


> Come on brick; push your chips to the middle of the table. Join tuna and I !



I'll get there, Snake.  Need to find that free week and just do it. Gonna have to stay away from people.  I know physically it won't be as tough as when I got sober, that absolutely sucked. But I think mentally it's going to be a hell of a lot more challenging.  I will look forward to your support and the other brothers here when I do.


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I had my first 2 cravings today.  First was coming home from school/work, I had planned on buying another can but because of the quit pact I didn't.  second was when we were drinking with friends/after that, and same thing, I wanted to buy a can but have devoted myself to helping/keeping up with Snake, so I didn't.  Rough first day, but it will get easier.



You the man! I'm telling ya, it's easier if you know you're not going at this alone!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yep that's what it is here for marb reds which I smoke. Wife smokes parliaments and they're over 11 bucks a pack. Its absurd that people pay that much money for cigarettes


Jeezus that's expensive!  I can still get a can of chew on the rez for $4.30.


----------



## nightster (Oct 13, 2016)

Good luck man! !


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

*Role call!*

Alright, going back on my notes I'm trying to figure out whose in and who's not.

*IN*

I know Tuna was first in line

I'm not sure about X; you in or out brother?

It sounds like POB is going to sit on the fence.... maybe....maybe not. How about you do what you do best in the gym and lead by example?  

BGH, you're in the way it sounds. Just need to hear you say it.

Gymrat, I'm putting you on the list of quitters. If you can't pull the trigger, I'll pull it for you.

BGH is in. Don't worry about being cranky(er) we're use to it.

StoliFTW, I'm putting you on the list too. You're buddy had his "Jesus Moment" that should be enough for you to quit!

*OUT*

CJ. Now's the time to drop that shit while you're young. The choices you make at a young age will directly effect if you're around to make choices as an elder.

dk8594. Damn dude, that gum has the same effect on your heart and can still cause cancer. Put your ass on the Quit list.

BigJonny. 20 years brother? And smoked before that? You need to man up and get on the list. 

IHI. You seem like you have your arms around this. Put yourself on the permanent quit list.

Stone.  Since 14 y.o., really? I love the "I couldn't do it if I tried" line. lol Used that one myself on many occasions and for many things. Come on, you're bigger than this, sign up brother!

Bull. 36 years and no problems, right? Wrong. Maybe you develop mouth cancer, maybe you don't. But every time you pack a dip, those blood vessels constrict and your BP goes up; every freakin' time! That puts a strain on what is no longer a 21 y.o. heart; not to mention upping your chances for a stroke.

brick. Stop the tomorrow B.S.; yesterday's tomorrow is here buddy! Oh and you don't want to quit on vacation. DOOOO IT!

DYS. I probably know no one here that has more of a reason to quit then you. It ain't about you anymore brother; pony up just like you do everywhere else. Put your name on the list. Fuuk, if only for one day!


Alright, final check; who's in and who's not? I want a commitment from everyone, one way or another.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

Not on the fence at all. Day 2 today. All done


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

Man...tobacco is expensive everywhere else. Can of snuff here--$2.13. Smokes ~4.50.

Place your orders now at WhiteTrashTobaccoSales.dumb/ug/bootlegging/discountforyankees.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

Alright im in with all you guys. Threw the last dip out the window this morning. Gave the tin to a coworker. 

Thats the only time I chew is in the car to work in the morning. But if everyone else is giving it up. So am I. Its a pointless habit for me.


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

trickwilliams said:


> alright im in with all you guys. Threw the last dip out the window this morning. Gave the tin to a coworker.
> 
> Thats the only time i chew is in the car to work in the morning. But if everyone else is giving it up. So am i. Its a pointless habit for me.



trick is in!!!!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

Wheres Jol?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 13, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Wheres Jol?



You won't find Jol in here.  I ain't never quit nothing in my life....


----------



## BamaHammer (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't quit jalapeño poppers, they are the god damn devil


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

****... I have a Liga Privada No.9 in the humidor :/


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> ****... I have a Liga Privada No.9 in the humidor :/



Cigars count?

I draw the line there.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cigars are a gateway drug!!!


----------



## snake (Oct 13, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Cigars count?
> 
> I draw the line there.



I am personally staying away from the Cigars until Saturday. I may be fishing on Saturday and fuuk if I'm wetting a line without a stink stick. I myself don't have a problem with a Cigar because it won't pull me back in. Now if you're hitting 2 every day, I'd say you need to quit it.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

snake said:


> I am personally staying away from the Cigars until Saturday. I may be fishing on Saturday and fuuk if I'm wetting a line without a stink stick. I myself don't have a problem with a Cigar because it won't pull me back in. Now if you're hitting 2 every day, I'd say you need to quit it.



Have one only when I'm seeing my father. We like to enjoy a nice cigar and a cocktail. Maybe once a month. That will not stop for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm in snake. But I have two cigarettes left as I type this and I'm gonna enjoy them. Then its strictly vape from there. I'm all in with u guys


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 13, 2016)

Snake it's like I tell my wife:

I could quit the dip, but then I'd need to take up another bad habit to replace it. I don't know what that is, but it could be worse then the dip.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Snake it's like I tell my wife:
> 
> I could quit the dip, but then I'd need to take up another bad habit to replace it. I don't know what that is, but it could be worse then the dip.



Come on! You ducked me on the "Mile Run" challenge; now this?

Give me one day; one freakin day and I will not bother you again about this. If you need to replace this bad habit with another one, DF has proposed ass eating. But you choose what you want.

One freakin day!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Still had one in the middle of the night.  Next wk zero.  

I can't just cold turkey it.  If I'm serious I have to be realistic


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 14, 2016)

If you can taper off, more power to you, but I know for a fact I have to go cold turkey. And yeah, I do need a week off from work, not vacation, but a week when im not in the OR.  The last two times I gave it an effort I found myself in the medical director's office answering to why I was being such an asshole to the nurses.  Don't want to lose a contract because I'm being a dick.


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 14, 2016)

Good luck man. Shit isn't easy but you got this


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good luck snake. I had quit for 7 months and I've been dipping again the last 2 days. Been kimds a stressful week and fell off.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> Still had one in the middle of the night.  Next wk zero.
> 
> I can't just cold turkey it.  If I'm serious I have to be realistic



Alright, you have a date!



BRICKS said:


> If you can taper off, more power to you, but I know for a fact I have to go cold turkey. And yeah, I do need a week off from work, not vacation, but a week when im not in the OR.  The last two times I gave it an effort I found myself in the medical director's office answering to why I was being such an asshole to the nurses.  Don't want to lose a contract because I'm being a dick.



So when is this happening brick?


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Good luck snake. I had quit for 7 months and I've been dipping again the last 2 days. Been kimds a stressful week and fell off.



Sil! Pitch that tin before it gets it's fuukin claws in you. Tell me you do it!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm on the fence...we'll see. 

Right now going through school, studying, training,minimal sleep, not really drinking.... so redman helps me get through my day without beating somebodies ass. 

My comp is just over a week away, and I'm in middle of mid-terms. 

Maybe in a couple weeks.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 14, 2016)

snake said:


> Alright, you have a date!
> 
> 
> 
> So when is this happening brick?



Normally it could be next week because me and another guy alternate weeks at an outpatient surgery center.  We're into our end of the year busy time and surgeons are asking for more coverge.  Probably after the 1st of the year.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm about to leave for the weekend to San Antonio snake. I left my can in my locker at work. Wel see how it goes. If I dont need it when I get back or need to buy in sa I'll give it away when I get back to work.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2016)

Saweeet dude! Im quitin too! But i need to taper off or ill get divorced hahah


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2016)

Not sure what happened to my post 

IM IN !!!! Ive chewed for over 20 yrs, only quit 1 time in the service when my first boy was born, for about 1 year then it was back at it....

Had my last chew today a bit ago


----------



## DF (Oct 14, 2016)

I just quit KFC!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 14, 2016)

DF said:


> I just quit KFC!



Do tell big man lol!!


----------



## IHI (Oct 14, 2016)

I've never accepted being labeled a quitter, so if I don't stop dippin then I'm still batting 1000 for not quitting.

But if I quit, while trying to quit dipping and went back, then I don't know if I could look myself in the mirror ever again. 

But seriously, great on you guys for saying **** a bad habit and making a power move to stop, my hats off to all of ya's. :32 (1):


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 15, 2016)

This weekend is going to be tough....in laws and hours of driving on the road, typing up some IP assignment/non-disclosure/everything and security agreements, etc.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2016)

j2048b said:


> Not sure what happened to my post
> 
> IM IN !!!! Ive chewed for over 20 yrs, only quit 1 time in the service when my first boy was born, for about 1 year then it was back at it....
> 
> Had my last chew today a bit ago



Sorry im weak and i lied im chewin now as i type this and its soooo good! Ive still got to quit after 20+ yrs i know its got to have ruined my throat by now.... a d peeling gross white skin out of my mouth is gross..... alright tomorrow it is!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 16, 2016)

I've pmd snake and expressed my congratulations on quiting dipping!! I wish I could myself !! It's so tough


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2016)

If you're serious about quitting dipping and or smoking then forget about cigars too.

According to the National Institutes of Health, a cigar emits up to 90 times a cigarette's level of nitrosamines, which are potent cancer-causing compounds.

Don't be a fool to yourself and start plotting excuses to puss out.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 18, 2016)

figured i'd bump this to say I almost killed my in-laws....literally.  rage.  so I had a dip this weekend.  starting the clean train again, no in-laws for weeks (hopefully...if there is a God he hears my prayers).  Work is an ass kicker but it is what it is.  one week till the cravings are gone.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2016)

Good for you, dipping into POB's ass is a nasty habit!


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> If you're serious about quitting dipping and or smoking then forget about cigars too.
> 
> According to the National Institutes of Health, a cigar emits up to 90 times a cigarette's level of nitrosamines, which are potent cancer-causing compounds.
> 
> Don't be a fool to yourself and start plotting excuses to puss out.



All was good Z. I had a reward cigar on Sat night around a campfire and haven't had an issue. 
The goal her is to get off nicotine all together, not to just stop dippin'.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Tin-Can-o...nuff-Snus-Copenhagen-Skoal-Sign-/322264800498


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Tin-Can-o...nuff-Snus-Copenhagen-Skoal-Sign-/322264800498



I tried the mint dip once; didn't work. You need to break the habit all together.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

*Update!*

Alright; one week and no dippin'! I got my arms around this now.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice....i'm at a few days again.  But really the cravings are gone for the most part...although I haven't wanted to use physical violence since the weekend, so once I can get the rage and not turn to dip I will be happy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 19, 2016)

down 2 1 cig a day, past 4 days has only been 1.  


When you quit from 2 a day to 1, its really tough.  1 more wk of this......than 0


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2016)

snake said:


> Alright; one week and no dippin'! I got my arms around this now.



Don't look back brother. Strong work.


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> down 2 1 cig a day, past 4 days has only been 1.
> 
> 
> When you quit from 2 a day to 1, its really tough.  1 more wk of this......than 0



Alright, got your word on that!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2016)

I just packed a double dip in memory of all you quitters.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> But really the cravings are gone for the most part...



That's great and you are very lucky.

The last time I quit smoking I had a similar experience.

This time around is a different story the first 6 months were a constant battle of everyday cravings.

After that for the rest of the year it went to the a couple times a week struggle.

To this day and it will be 3 years this January I will randomly experience an urge to buy a pack and start up again.

Not all together sure why this time has been a lot harder of a battle but I have a pretty good guess.

This time around I was hooked on menthol.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 21, 2016)

8 days in. No dip. Feels pretty good, no cravings at all. 

Still pulling for all you guys.

Thread is kind of slowing down, how's everyone doing?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 25, 2016)

Alright, good. Good for you guys.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 25, 2016)

Over a week dip free...smooth sailing from now on.  Now I just need to make sure I don't jump back on it again a few months from now.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 26, 2016)

What's the update, Snake?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 26, 2016)

snake said:


> This takes some balls for me to put out there because I'm not too sure I can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but I have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now.
> 
> So I will apologize in advance if I'm not the warm lovable Snake you all have grown to love. If I remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.



Get it Snake! You did it before, you can do it again! Light weight!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 26, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Over a week dip free...smooth sailing from now on.  Now I just need to make sure I don't jump back on it again a few months from now.



A week? Man that's great!!


----------



## snake (Oct 27, 2016)

UPDATE!!

Well it's been 2 weeks and things are getting better. Most of the day I don't think about dippin'. I was put to the test over the week end; cousins 50th Birthday party. :32 (11): I have found replacing my morning dip with a big ass mug of joe and a protein bar makes the drive in much better.

I see my man Tuna is back in; anyone else keeping the faith?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 27, 2016)

I smoke 1 cig a day.  It's like a fa King joint now. 

I get such a buzz


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 27, 2016)

Good for you brother!! I did it for 25 years . Tried to quit many times .  It finally took the last time.  Can't say I don't think about it once in a while but one of the best things I've done .


----------



## stonetag (Oct 27, 2016)

Cant stop chewing for fear of my horse losing her mind because I didn't accidently spit on her a half dozen times or so. Good on ya for quitting the nasty shit though!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 27, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> I smoke 1 cig a day.  It's like a fa King joint now.
> 
> I get such a buzz



This...this is not helping lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 27, 2016)

Georgia said:


> This...this is not helping lol.



gimme a another week.  my wife is doin all this crazy home business shit and its driving me nuts.


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2016)

*Update!*

Alright you guys. I can say without a doubt, I'm through the woods! I use to wake up thinking about my morning drive dip; that's gone away. The next craving to fall was packing one after a big ass mug of coffee and a protein bar. (screw you DF!) The drive home was a tough one but I beat it with a cup of joe for the ride. The only one craving left was the hardest. That dip after a hellacious leg workout and a 3 mile run. It was hard giving up the reward dip but it's over.

Now who else made it?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Alright you guys. I can say without a doubt, I'm through the woods! I use to wake up thinking about my morning drive dip; that's gone away. The next craving to fall was packing one after a big ass mug of coffee and a protein bar. (screw you DF!) The drive home was a tough one but I beat it with a cup of joe for the ride. The only one craving left was the hardest. That dip after a hellacious leg workout and a 3 mile run. It was hard giving up the reward dip but it's over.
> 
> Now who else made it?



Well I still hadn't give it up,but I need to!!


----------



## So1970 (Dec 8, 2016)

When I quit drinking it was easy,ive tried to quit chewing a few times didn't take.  Good luck to you


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2016)

Well ive finally curtailed my usage at least, its been easier the less i carry my tin, and have noticed better calmness and even felt better, but i tend to throw in a dip as soon as i get home from work, 1-2 dips a night, not bad when considering i got to 2 cans per week, wife is happier with this life choice


----------



## So1970 (Dec 31, 2016)

3weeks for me so I guess I quit with you


----------



## Muffy (Dec 31, 2016)

Good for you snake.....You just have to get through the first week babe...Never quit quitting...It took me a few times but I am finally there....Be strong brother!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 31, 2016)

I quit chewing Tuesday


----------



## Seeker (Dec 31, 2016)

I quit drinking this morning


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 31, 2016)

Im on day 14 or 15 no chew after many years. I picked up some Smokey Mountain fake chew and the shit is amazing. I'm glad I finally tried this stuff. Wintergreen, Classic, even the Cherry is good. Try it out if you need somethin. Sure keeps you away from the real thing the damn taste is identical.
!S!


----------



## IHI (Jan 1, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I quit drinking this morning



Lmao, we had a house full for the fight friday so saturday was our recoup time and were in bed early last night. Now that my therapist released me to full gym status because i cant really make things any worse before surgery, get after it to get strong as possible but dont do things that hurt, after a 4 week break, i went down for a kick ass 2hr chest/tri session this a.m...feels amazing, lost some strength/endurance already, then tomorrow is going to suck with DOMS, but felt great then and now to get after it with a vengence!!!


----------



## MattyB (Jan 4, 2017)

Having quit just about everything.....there is only 1 way to quit dipping.  Quit dipping.  Good luck in the fight and i gets easier every day!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 5, 2017)

MattyB said:


> Having quit just about everything.....there is only 1 way to quit dipping.  Quit dipping.  Good luck in the fight and i gets easier every day!



Damn right.


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2017)

*Update!*

Still no dippin' but I will have a small reward cigar on Saturday nights.  My prick of a brother cracked a can open on Christmas. I'm not going to lie, When I heard that lid "POP", I salivated like Pavlov's dog. 

Big Attaboy to all who have kept the faith and also to those who just got on board.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 5, 2017)

Go snake go. You can do it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 5, 2017)

snake said:


> Still no dippin' but I will have a small reward cigar on Saturday nights.  My prick of a brother cracked a can open on Christmas. I'm not going to lie, When I heard that lid "POP", I salivated like Pavlov's dog.
> 
> Big Attaboy to all who have kept the faith and also to those who just got on board.


I found a spare can in my box at work on Tuesday. Took a lot of willpower to throw it in the trash.


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I found a spare can in my box at work on Tuesday. Took a lot of willpower to throw it in the trash.



That's funny. I can recall one night in my younger days throwing a can out the car window as I was on my way out on the town. Then stopping to look for it at 2:30 in the morning. Hard for some of these young whippersnappers to understand but nothing was open after 12:00 in my area to grab a tin.


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 14, 2017)

I wasted my prime lifting years having lifted from 14-21, then smoked cigs from 21-34 and didn't lift.
To me the hardest part is that you can just go to the store and relieve that pain so easy. 

I think you have to quit all nicotine forever, no exceptions. It is just too powerful and sneaky. 

Good example of how powerful it is, I have quit for 5 years now, ****ed a woman that smoked cigs this summer. I realized during how much I loved how she tasted making out then the next morning I really wanted a cigarette. Just that small amount on her lips was enough to trigger a craving after 5 years.

I thought I would eventually want to smoke cigars but there is no way that doesn't put you back in the trap.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 15, 2017)

Good luck brother, I hope you are able to throw it


----------



## Georgia (Mar 5, 2017)

What's the update Snek


----------



## toosmall (Mar 7, 2017)

Good luck dude, I've been on and off for years. It's the one thing that is my worst enemy, that I can't quit.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 7, 2017)

Good luck....remember habits are meant to be broke.  What do they say...."15 days to form one, 15 to lose one", but getting to that 15 could be a bitch, nothing you can't handle.


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 11, 2017)

Coincidentally I quit dip 1 day prior to your post. I've sorta been cheating though, I went and got one of those vape pens and have been using it to help curve the cravings. I'm using the pen Les and Les. I've diped the majority of my life quiting occasionally (cold turkey). Evory time I've picked it back up is been that ONE! Dip when I was around someone dipping and I said to my self, just one won't hurt.
- reason for quiting? I want to keep my face!


----------



## Rip (Mar 11, 2017)

I smoked all my life and tried every method of quitting, multiple times. The only thing that finally worked for me was Chantix. 
I got a prescription in 2010 and was able to finally quit. The designated time to take it is 3 months, but I didn't want to relapse, so I chose to take it another 3 months. 
my Brother in law just recently quit the same way. It worked for him too.
You don't want to get oral cancer.

Best of luck. 



snake said:


> This takes some balls for me to put out there because I'm not too sure I can do this (again). I'm quitting a bad habit; no more dip. I have quit for a long stretch before but I have been back into dippin' for good 8 years now.
> 
> So I will apologize in advance if I'm not the warm lovable Snake you all have grown to love. If I remember currently, day 3 is the hump day. Today is day #1.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> Coincidentally I quit dip 1 day prior to your post. I've sorta been cheating though, I went and got one of those vape pens and have been using it to help curve the cravings. I'm using the pen Les and Les. I've diped the majority of my life quiting occasionally (cold turkey). Evory time I've picked it back up is been that ONE! Dip when I was around someone dipping and I said to my self, just one won't hurt.
> - reason for quiting? I want to keep my face!



I found (and there's research out there that supports this) Cold Turkey works best! 

If you're quitting so you don't get mouth cancer and you find fear to be a great motivator, hear this out. Not everyone who chew will get mouth cancer; not everyone who smokes will get lung cancer but everyone will experience an adverse effect to their heart. Now is it going to manifest itself as a heart attack or stroke? You don't know but nicotine, regardless of its transport method adversely affects your circulatory system.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2017)

Rip said:


> I smoked all my life and tried every method of quitting, multiple times. The only thing that finally worked for me was Chantix.
> I got a prescription in 2010 and was able to finally quit. The designated time to take it is 3 months, but I didn't want to relapse, so I chose to take it another 3 months.
> my Brother in law just recently quit the same way. It worked for him too.
> You don't want to get oral cancer.
> ...



It doesn't matter how you did it; just that you did. 

Going on 7 years now without a slip?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 11, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9868728

The culprits for oral cancer are actually smoking, alcohol, and HPV.  Your health is better off without any tobacco, but there are other actual studies that support the above. If you're quitting good luck and don't get discouraged if it takes few times


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 12, 2017)

Yea, I have known people who have dipped for decades, and have great dental hygiene.  I'm quit for 3 reasons:  1)  Can't do it at work anymore (job change), 2) dont want my kids to do it, and it is pricey up here, and 3) because Snake made this thread and i figured why not.

Still dip free.  Rarely, like once a month or less, think about it.


----------



## Rip (Mar 12, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats.  





snake said:


> It doesn't matter how you did it; just that you did.
> 
> Going on 7 years now without a slip?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to try again for blood pressure reasons. I've pared it down from skoal and grizzly to camel snus over the years but have never been able to stop completely. I blame work..I rarely dip outside of work


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 21, 2017)

Well i was addicted to tanning and I got a wake up call a few weeks ago when my doctor cut some of my moles off my back and sent them in,they were all benign and he warned me to never do to a tanning bed again or risk developing skin cancer


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 8, 2018)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well i was addicted to tanning and I got a wake up call a few weeks ago when my doctor cut some of my moles off my back and sent them in,they were all benign and he warned me to never do to a tanning bed again or risk developing skin cancer



So you're a quitter is what you're trying to say...


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 8, 2018)

and this thread is back alive...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> So you're a quitter is what you're trying to say...



No lol!! Fixing to start back


----------



## crazorvet (Jan 17, 2018)

Jocephis said:


> Coincidentally I quit dip 1 day prior to your post. I've sorta been cheating though, I went and got one of those vape pens and have been using it to help curve the cravings. I'm using the pen Les and Les. I've diped the majority of my life quiting occasionally (cold turkey). Evory time I've picked it back up is been that ONE! Dip when I was around someone dipping and I said to my self, just one won't hurt.
> - reason for quiting? I want to keep my face!



im stoping too by vaping - nothing better than vape!


----------

